# Willie Lands on His swing



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is Willie today, just now I was washing his lamp and He was outside all afternoon, sitting in the tree just above the door, at the begining, then He flys down inside then up on His lamp while its swinging pretty high, He really is not Your everyday average Pigeon.

Oh! and theres no editing or special effects
http://s855.photobucket.com/albums/ab114/roadrunnermike56/?action=view&current=Wantstoswing.mp4


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

lets hope this shows all the haters that your not mean to your bird and that he likes it


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome.  Willie is such a character...and he really loves his lamp!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

So if you breed him with a blue bar...do you get bluebar stunt birds? My understanding of genetics is minimal. Great bird


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL! A Stunt Bird, Reallllllyyyy! Maybe thats His problem,, Ha Ha!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your Willie is something special and so glad you have your bird for you and he enjoy each other so much and have fun. My Willie is having fun too for he found a boyfriend to hang around with....Always enjoy you posts....c.hert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Willie is too smart, naturally he loves excitement.
You guys are made for eachother.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

for some reason he sees that lamp as his and is "protecting it", surprizing he picked something that swings.


----------

